# Ultimate Breakfast Burger



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s an idea.

Ingredients:
Hawaiian Bun
Beef Patty
American Cheese
Egg
Bacon
Butter
Jelly
Sausage Gravy

Slather the bun with butter and jelly. Assemble with the rest of the ingredients above and top it with the sausage gravy. Add a side of hash browns.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 19, 2021)

Butter and Jelly egg burger with gravy and extra cheese?
Dunkin Donuts wants your number, they have some questions...


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 19, 2021)

Haha we need pictures


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 19, 2021)

Picts or it didnt happen brotha.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 19, 2021)

Pics and you are a shoe in for otbs cowboy!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Picts or it didnt happen brotha.



How do you take a pic of an idea? Pics are for cooks. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like it could work, minus the jelly on mine please.



sawhorseray said:


> How do you take a pic of an idea? Pics are for cooks.



Ford Motor Company did it years ago in a marketing campaign. The pic was in the form of a light bulb when they had "A Better Idea". Not an overly successful marketing ploy I don't believe.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

Don't tempt me!! You know I'll make one!....a double or tripple??


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 19, 2021)

Do it Travis !!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> How do you take a pic of an idea? Pics are for cooks. RAY


Cuz uhhhh I missed the idea part


----------



## jmusser (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds tasty. My question why beef not spicy breakfast sausage patty ? Maybe something spicy to jazz it up.  Thin but spicy.  But hey I am on board either way. Agree with pics needed. I offer my tasting opinions and address as well!
Thinking of a road trip to stop by some SMF members on tour. Just my .02

The hawaiian bun does sound like a solid upgrade


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2021)

Duh say what???

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 19, 2021)

I haven’t done this burger yet. Just an idea. No need to be mean. Trying to lose weight, so it might be a while.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I haven’t done this burger yet. Just an idea. No need to be mean. Trying to lose weight, so it might be a while.


Hey cowboy, I'm serious, I love this idea..... Let us kmow if you make it... I think I could make a play off of this idea. Maybe not exactly what you described but something close. Keep the ideas coming ! Thats what its all about!
Sometimes I get stuck trying to come up with cool new stuff to make....this is inspiration! Thanks for that!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like a good idea.  The Beef patty would be different than the sausage patties that most use, and that may be what makes this more unique.  The Hawaiian Bun sounds good too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2021)

Sub in a GLAZED DONUT for the Bun and Jalapeño Jelly, side of Sausage Gravy and I'll join you fir breakfast....JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sub in a GLAZED DONUT for the Bun and Jalapeño Jelly, side of Sausage Gravy and I'll join you fir breakfast....JJ



Alright, you win.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Hey cowboy, I'm serious, I love this idea..... Let us kmow if you make it... I think I could make a play off of this idea. Maybe not exactly what you described but something close. Keep the ideas coming ! Thats what its all about!
> Sometimes I get stuck trying to come up with cool new stuff to make....this is inspiration! Thanks for that!



It’s funny you mention that. My idea came from one of your burger posts. I was just looking at burger recipes on here and this came to mind.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Lol. I have





Central PA Cowboy said:


> It’s funny you mention that. My idea came from one of your burger posts. I was just looking at burger recipes on here and this came to mind.


 Lol I have a  few "large" burger posts for sure!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks jcamm it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

Sowsage
.........Sounds like you need to get cracking in the kitchen! I wanna see a honking big breaky sammich.
Jim


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 4, 2021)

ive done french toast/monte cristo kinda smashburgers w jelly n swiss


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2021)

Ok not a burger..... But definitely a hearty sandwich!


French toast
Smoked sausage
Hashbrown patty
Omelet with ground breakfast sausage and chives
Maple breakfast links
American cheese
Topped with powdered sugar and maple syrup


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Ok not a burger..... But definitely a hearty sandwich!
> 
> 
> French toast
> ...



LOL, that’s awesome! You did it again, King Travis!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 4, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Ok not a burger..... But definitely a hearty sandwich!
> 
> 
> French toast
> ...


looks pretty, pretty, pretty good.

u can recreate somethin similar with stuff from CVS/walgreens, too..


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> looks pretty, pretty, pretty good.
> 
> u can recreate somethin similar with stuff from CVS/walgreens, too..
> View attachment 483345


Looks good! We made sausage egg and cheese on a sticky bun once. Lol!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 4, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good! We made sausage egg and cheese on a sticky bun once. Lol!



i honestly like chicken and waffles as much with those cinnamon eggos as much as any ive ever made; i cant make a good floppy waffle-house-esque that u can wrap perfectly around a spicy drum


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> i honestly like chicken and waffles as much with those cinnamon eggos as much as any ive ever made; i cant make a good floppy waffle-house-esque that u can wrap perfectly around a spicy drum


I love chicken and waffles!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 4, 2021)

That's awesome Travis!  King Travis in da House!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2021)

Yup looks like a great sammie. Glad to see you are feeding those boys.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the like cowboy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the like Sowsage it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

Sowsage
 that sammich needs a cardiologist consult when you serve it......I'll take 2 please.
Jim


----------

